# Un bambino di colore



## Old Giusy (31 Marzo 2008)

Stamattina una mia collega ci ha raccontato una storia per me assurda.
Suoi vicini di casa sono un uomo ed una donna (bianchi) sposati da meno di un anno.
Qualche settimana fa, la giovane sposa ha dato alla luce un maschietto, di colore!
Pare che subito dopo il parto, lei abbia chiesto ai medici di dire a suo marito che il bambino era morto.
Ovviamente i medici non l'hanno fatto ed hanno mostrato il bambino al marito e ai familiari degli sposi.
Il marito è scomparso per qualche ora, per poi tornare e schiaffeggiare la moglie davanti a tutti.
La moglie è stata cazziata da amici e parenti e, messa sotto torchio, ha raccontato di aver tradito il marito in viaggio di nozze, durante una crociera, con un animatore di colore.

Ora io dico: lei che razza di donna è? 
E lui, possibile che non si sia accorto, in crociera, dell'assenza della moglie?
Che ne sarà di questo ignaro bimbo?


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Stamattina una mia collega ci ha raccontato una storia per me assurda.
> Suoi vicini di casa sono un uomo ed una donna (bianchi) sposati da meno di un anno.
> Qualche settimana fa, la giovane sposa ha dato alla luce un maschietto, di colore!
> Pare che subito dopo il parto, lei abbia chiesto ai medici di dire a suo marito che il bambino era morto.
> ...


tradito durante il viaggio di nozze??
'nnammo bbene 

	
	
		
		
	


	





scusa ma per farsi una trombata mica ci vogliono ore....


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2008)

Ma che donna cogliona!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tradito durante il viaggio di nozze??
> 'nnammo bbene
> 
> 
> ...


Si ok, ma ci sarà pur stato un approccio....
Oppure.... visto il ragazzo di colore... gli si sarà buttata addosso senza neanche chiedergli il nome....


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Qualche settimana fa, la giovane sposa ha dato alla luce un maschietto, di colore!
> Pare che subito dopo il parto, lei abbia chiesto ai medici di dire a suo marito che il bambino era morto.
> Ovviamente i medici non l'hanno fatto ed hanno mostrato il bambino al marito e ai familiari degli sposi.
> Il marito è scomparso per qualche ora, per poi tornare e schiaffeggiare la moglie davanti a tutti.
> ...


ecco, io a donne  come queste farei del male fisico.....
ma che cazzo ti sposi per tradirlo in viaggio di nozze????
e poi cosa sperava??? che il marito credesse ad un colpo di sole???


----------



## ranatan (31 Marzo 2008)

...che sfiga...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> ...che sfiga...


più che sfiga...che stronza


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> ...che sfiga...


il marito intendi...


----------



## ranatan (31 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Stamattina una mia collega ci ha raccontato una storia per me assurda.
> Suoi vicini di casa sono un uomo ed una donna (bianchi) sposati da meno di un anno.
> Qualche settimana fa, la giovane sposa ha dato alla luce un maschietto, di colore!


Mi sembra il film dei fratelli Farrelly: io, me & irene...ma non sarà una bufala?


----------



## MariLea (31 Marzo 2008)

è una bufala... gira da un po' di anni...


----------



## ranatan (31 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> il marito intendi...


No, lei...
Ma dai, secondo me è una bufala


----------



## ranatan (31 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> è una bufala... gira da un po' di anni...


Infatti...l'avevo già sentita anche io...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> No, lei...
> Ma dai, secondo me è una bufala


assodato al 99% che è una bufala non capisco _che sfiga.
_ha ragione brugola: che sfiga lui ad avere sposato una così


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2008)

mi ricorda una delle tante leggende metropolitane.
non che non possa succedere però....in questi termini ....


----------



## Bruja (31 Marzo 2008)

*bufala....*

In effetti mi rifiuto di pensare che una donna in viaggio di nozze sia così idiota (tralascio la questione morale) da scopare in trasferta senza profilattico!!! E perfino se prendeva la pillola, visti i possibili effetti di queste situazioni a rischio...
Bruja


----------



## MariLea (31 Marzo 2008)

*Asu*

cancella


----------



## ranatan (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> assodato al 99% che è una bufala non capisco _che sfiga._
> ha ragione brugola: che sfiga lui ad avere sposato una così
> 
> 
> ...


Ma figurati se è vero!!
E comunque nell'ipotesi assurda  che sia una storia vera e assodato che lei è sia una stronza, ci vorrebbe una bella sfiga a rimanere incinta per un'avventura!!


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> cancella


dici a me??
miii,era una battuta


----------



## MariLea (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> dici a me??
> miii,era una battuta


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


>


----------



## MariLea (31 Marzo 2008)

*bellina*



Asudem ha detto:


>


e questa ormai sei tu


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> e questa ormai sei tu


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Marzo 2008)

Magari fosse una bufala ragazze!
Questa mia collega conosce la famiglia della sposa....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ed era stata lei ad avvisare la giovane coppia della vendita dell'appartamento accanto al suo....


----------



## Old Airforever (31 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Stamattina una mia collega ci ha raccontato una storia per me assurda.
> Suoi vicini di casa sono un uomo ed una donna (bianchi) sposati da meno di un anno.
> Qualche settimana fa, la giovane sposa ha dato alla luce un maschietto, di colore!
> Pare che subito dopo il parto, lei abbia chiesto ai medici di dire a suo marito che il bambino era morto.
> ...


Mi è tornato a galla una cosa avvenuta al mio paese, un paio d'anni fa. Una copppia di ragazzi (che tra l'altro "conosco"), il quale marito, con qualche problemuccio non poteva contribuire alla creazione di un pischello, hanno pagato un marocchino (ma io dico, proprio un marocchino) per far si che mettesse incinta la moglie. Il pischello è un cioccolatino.
Air


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2008)

Deve essere una leggenda metropolitana autoavverante, allora


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Deve essere una leggenda metropolitana autoavverante, allora


La notizia si è diffusa in città, e il marito ha chiesto la separazione....
A me dispiace più di tutti per il bimbo....


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Mi è tornato a galla una cosa avvenuta al mio paese, un paio d'anni fa. Una copppia di ragazzi (che tra l'altro "conosco"), il quale marito, con qualche problemuccio non poteva contribuire alla creazione di un pischello, hanno pagato un marocchino (ma io dico, proprio un marocchino) per far si che mettesse incinta la moglie. *Il pischello è un cioccolatino*.
> Air


e cosa si aspettavano? mao tze tung?


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Stamattina una mia collega ci ha raccontato una storia per me assurda.
> Suoi vicini di casa sono un uomo ed una donna (bianchi) sposati da meno di un anno.
> Qualche settimana fa, la giovane sposa ha dato alla luce un maschietto, di colore!
> Pare che subito dopo il parto, lei abbia chiesto ai medici di dire a suo marito che il bambino era morto.
> ...


 
sarà figlio di una donna idiota, e speriamo che come madre possa dare un qualcosa di piu'.


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e cosa si aspettavano? mao tze tung?


 









  ma si puo'


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Marzo 2008)

se quella cogliona lo molla-il figlio ciccolatino- lo acchiappo io Giusy..diglielo!


----------



## MariLea (31 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> se quella cogliona lo molla-il figlio ciccolatino- lo acchiappo io Giusy..diglielo!


per riportarlo in crociera all'animatore?


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> per riportarlo in crociera all'animatore?


 
No mailea, me lo tengo io.

vuoi fare la zia?


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> No mailea, me lo tengo io.
> 
> vuoi fare la zia?


Che carina che sei, Micio!


----------



## MariLea (31 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> No mailea, me lo tengo io.
> 
> *vuoi fare la zia*?


certamente


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> No mailea, me lo tengo io.
> 
> vuoi fare la zia?


brava Micio. E io faccio la cugina


----------



## Mari' (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> brava Micio. E io faccio *la cugina*


... DI CAMPAGNA?  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Buon pomeriggio


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> brava Micio. E io faccio la cugina


Vabè ma io che faccio?


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... DI CAMPAGNA?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uè Marì, ciao!


----------



## Mari' (31 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Uè Marì, ciao!



Ciao bella!






​


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... DI CAMPAGNA?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, di città
ciao mari'


----------



## Mari' (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, di *città*
> ciao mari'


... da bere, naturalmente  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ciao Medu'!


----------



## Old alesera (31 Marzo 2008)

*....*

oggi ho fatto il tirocinio al nido....dio mio che emozione ho lavato, gestito e vestito un bimbo appena nato.........che bello!!!!!

e mi son pure rattristato voglio fare 1 figlio e lo avrei fatto anche con la mia ex se si fosse rivelata sincera 

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque ragazzi che belli i bimbi piccoli innocenti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Magari fosse una bufala ragazze!
> Questa mia collega conosce la famiglia della sposa....
> 
> 
> ...


In tutte le leggende metropolitane chi passa il racconto dice che è successo a un amico di un amico o a un amico del fratello. Questo accade perché sempre più rilevante la notizia della fonte, che è considerata attendibile (perché raccontata con le stesse modalità) da chi la diffonde.
Pertanto chi racconta tende sempre se non a darla come esperienza propria a trasmetterla come notizia di sola seconda mano.
Venticinque anni fa mi era stata raccontata con le stesse modalità quella del cagnolino importato da un paese esotico che si rivelava un ferocissimo topo...

http://www.leggendemetropolitane.net/default.asp


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Marzo 2008)

oggi mi sono dovuto sorbire l'ennesima leggenda/cazzata che nei pressi dei ristoranti cinesi non si vedono nè cani nè gatti...avrei voluto menargli al cazzaro di turno e gli altri che ribadivano si è vero sisisisi.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




























la mia domanda è:"perchè lo si fa?"...lo trovo così stupido ed enormemente infantile....
ora non intervengo quando succedono questi episodi, ma fino a qualche anno fa lo facevo con convinzione e al cazzaro/a di turno insieme agli assertivi  non risultavo molto simpatico 

	
	
		
		
	


	












la gente è strana forte....


----------



## Old blondie (31 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Stamattina una mia collega ci ha raccontato una storia per me assurda.
> Suoi vicini di casa sono un uomo ed una donna (bianchi) sposati da meno di un anno.
> Qualche settimana fa, la giovane sposa ha dato alla luce un maschietto, di colore!
> Pare che subito dopo il parto, lei abbia chiesto ai medici di dire a suo marito che il bambino era morto.
> ...


Non è nè la prima nè l'ultima. Ho già sentito storie simili a questa.
Viaggio di nozze in Kenya, e dopo 9 mesi di gravidanza, ecco un bel bimbo di colore!


----------



## Old blondie (31 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In tutte le leggende metropolitane chi passa il racconto dice che è successo a un amico di un amico o a un amico del fratello. Questo accade perché sempre più rilevante la notizia della fonte, che è considerata attendibile (perché raccontata con le stesse modalità) da chi la diffonde.
> Pertanto chi racconta tende sempre se non a darla come esperienza propria a trasmetterla come notizia di sola seconda mano.
> Venticinque anni fa mi era stata raccontata con le stesse modalità quella del cagnolino importato da un paese esotico che si rivelava un ferocissimo topo...
> 
> http://www.leggendemetropolitane.net/default.asp


 
io li conosco...la conosco di vista e nell'ambiente di lavoro...
lei è sempre stata una considerata "facile".
quando ha annunciato il suo matrimonio, ho sentito vari pettegolezzi in giro, perchè molti dicevano di lei che era una da non sposare perchè incapace di essere fedele....dopo il "fattaccio", vi lascio immaginare quanti pettegolezzi...

succede, succede...


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Marzo 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> io li conosco...la conosco di vista e nell'ambiente di lavoro...
> lei è sempre stata una considerata "facile".
> quando ha annunciato il suo matrimonio, ho sentito vari pettegolezzi in giro, perchè molti dicevano di lei che era una da non sposare perchè incapace di essere fedele....dopo il "fattaccio", vi lascio immaginare quanti pettegolezzi...
> 
> succede, succede...


ma se fosse andata al polo nord avrebbe generato un orso bianco?


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma se fosse andata al polo nord avrebbe generato un orso bianco?


no, una foca


----------



## Old blondie (31 Marzo 2008)

...Chissà....


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, una foca


e allora W LA FOCA, CHE DIO LA BENEDOCA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Marzo 2008)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Che carina che sei, Micio!


lo dico davvero....


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Marzo 2008)

*ale..è vero..*



alesera ha detto:


> oggi ho fatto il tirocinio al nido....dio mio che emozione ho lavato, gestito e vestito un bimbo appena nato.........che bello!!!!!
> 
> e mi son pure rattristato voglio fare 1 figlio e lo avrei fatto anche con la mia ex se si fosse rivelata sincera
> 
> ...


 

sono la cosa piu' meravigliosa.

i bimbi si possono solo rovinare, e noi ci riusciamo tanto ma tanto bene.....


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> certamente


zia Mailea..che ficata


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Marzo 2008)

*asu*



Asudem ha detto:


> brava Micio. E io faccio la cugina


bellina lei..e brugola?


la zia de fori


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... DI CAMPAGNA?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ciao animala!


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Marzo 2008)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Vabè ma io che faccio?


 



tu fai...vediamo...la zia di sani principi, o prìncipi


----------



## Mari' (1 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ciao animala!


Ciao umana!


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ciao umana!


 
detto da te suona come una offesa


----------



## Mari' (1 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> detto da te suona come una offesa



Ma no scemotta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  buonanotte!


----------



## Old fay (1 Aprile 2008)

Comunque accadono queste cose. Io conosco diverse persone che fino alla fine hanno tremato nell'incertezza della paternità del loro figlio. Certo, si erano ccompagnate con uomini "bianchi" ma...qualcuno colpisce, e se c'è di mezzo un bel "morone" bè...può arrivare prima lui. In viaggio di nozze capita eccome!!!


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2008)

fay ha detto:


> * In viaggio di nozze capita eccome!!! *


eh certo....è pieno di fresche mogliettine che in viaggio di nozze si fanno ingravidare da un uomo che non è il marito.....oh...ma chi cavolo frequentate voi????


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> eh certo....è pieno di fresche mogliettine che in viaggio di nozze si fanno ingravidare da un uomo che non è il marito.....oh...ma chi cavolo frequentate voi????


mi sa che non abbiamo capito niente io e te brugolina del 6


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Comunque accadono queste cose. Io conosco diverse persone che fino alla fine hanno tremato nell'incertezza della paternità del loro figlio. Certo, si erano ccompagnate con uomini "bianchi" ma...qualcuno colpisce, e se c'è di mezzo un bel "morone" bè...può arrivare prima lui. In viaggio di nozze capita eccome!!!


pare che sia compreso nel pacchetto vacanza


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2008)

Io mi chiedo che cazzo si sposano a fare?


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo che cazzo si sposano a fare?


sa la Madonna


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo che cazzo si sposano a fare?


per il pacchetto


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2008)

Che sceme che siete...  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Vedete a me la frase "Capita in viaggio di nozze" mi fa attorcigliare le budella... proverei profondo disprezzo per quella persona... capita che schiatti in viaggio di nozze non CAPITA che ti fai bombare dall'istruttore di sci!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che sceme che siete...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perchè sceme? oh! guarda che ero seria. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Anche a me fa schifo leggere certe cose.
perchè vuol dire che sposarsi è come bere un caffè e che consideri il partner un optional.
allora non sposarti e punto. Non è mica obbligatorio.
insomma sei sleale fin dall'inizio e non vabbbene


----------



## Old fay (1 Aprile 2008)

Scusate, ma a me che ca@@o me ne frega di queste persone che nemmno conosco, ma ne ho sentite di storie del genere...di matrimoni bianchi, di quello che va all'altare e ha come testimone l'amante...e non c'è bisogno di conscerle certe persone o di frequntarle per saperlo. Perchè questo stupido moralismo qui su questo forum??? Ora non pensiate che io sia daccordo, per carità...ma stupirsene mi sembra eccessivo, purtroppo al matrimonio spesso si arriva con molta leggerezza.


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Scusate, ma a me che ca@@o me ne frega di queste persone che nemmno conosco, ma ne ho sentite di storie del genere...di matrimoni bianchi, di quello che va all'altare e ha come testimone l'amante...e non c'è bisogno di conscerle certe persone o di frequntarle per saperlo. Perchè questo stupido moralismo qui su questo forum??? Ora non pensiate che io sia daccordo, per carità...ma stupirsene mi sembra eccessivo, purtroppo al matrimonio spesso si arriva con molta leggerezza.


non tiriamo in ballo il moralismo, per favore
questo è normale buon senso: se non ami un uomo (o una donna) nessuno ti obbliga a sposarlo.punto
stupirsi è lecito...rispondere è cortesia (??????)


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Scusate, ma a me che ca@@o me ne frega di queste persone che nemmno conosco, ma ne ho sentite di storie del genere...di matrimoni bianchi, di quello che va all'altare e ha come testimone l'amante...e non c'è bisogno di conscerle certe persone o di frequntarle per saperlo. Perchè questo *stupido moralismo* qui su questo forum??? Ora non pensiate che io sia daccordo, per carità...ma stupirsene mi sembra eccessivo, purtroppo al matrimonio spesso si arriva con molta leggerezza.


perchè moralismo? e perchè dev'esser per forza stupido???
Trattasi di opinione e giudizio su un certo comportamento che considero offensivo e schifoso.


----------



## Old fay (1 Aprile 2008)

Io non riesco a dare giudizi a spada tratta...forse sono io ad essere particolare...


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Io non riesco a dare giudizi a spada tratta...forse sono io ad essere particolare...


non in generale. Se sento di una che si scopa un altro durante la luna di miele si.
Hai voglia se riesco!!


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2008)

fay ha detto:


> ...*ma stupirsene mi sembra eccessivo,* purtroppo al matrimonio spesso si arriva con molta leggerezza.


ah...per te è normale sposarsi e in viaggio di nozze scopare allegramente con un altro...?
ma tanto per curiosità...cos'è che ti stupirebbe? così..per curiosità


----------



## Mari' (1 Aprile 2008)

No ma veramente, scherzi a parte ... che cazzo si sposano a fare


----------



## Bruja (1 Aprile 2008)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> No ma veramente, scherzi a parte ... che cazzo si sposano a fare


Nella vita si fanno delle cose..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












    Comunque non meravigliamoci più di tanto... é roba dell'anno scorso che lessi che una sposina interruppe la festa nuziale ed invalidò il matrimonio perché aveva beccato il fresco sposino che si spupazzava una delle cameriere del ristorante!!!! Ditemi che quella é fame di sesso, sapendo che alla sera avrebbe comunque comcluso...???
E' che il mondo é pieno di pirla e di coglione!!!!! Non sono neppure capaci di fare le cose con stile e si travestono da Casanova e da Messaline...
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (1 Aprile 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Nella vita si fanno delle cose.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















  che pena di umanita'


----------



## Old casa71 (1 Aprile 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Nella vita si fanno delle cose.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


forse ti stupirò ma è piu' la gente che non scopa la sera del matrimonio che quella che lo fa'........
non li sto' scusando si intenda


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Aprile 2008)

A quanto pare, oggi molte situazioni sono giustificabili....


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> forse ti stupirò ma è piu' la gente che non scopa la sera del matrimonio che quella che lo fa'........
> non li sto' scusando si intenda


perchè si arriva cotti dopo il matrimonio 

	
	
		
		
	


	








io la sera del mio matrimonio sembravo una salma 

	
	
		
		
	


	




mi sono sdraiata sul letto e ,con mio marito a fianco, siamo crollati in un nano secondo


----------



## Verena67 (1 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Stamattina una mia collega ci ha raccontato una storia per me assurda.
> Suoi vicini di casa sono un uomo ed una donna (bianchi) sposati da meno di un anno.
> Qualche settimana fa, la giovane sposa ha dato alla luce un maschietto, di colore!
> Pare che subito dopo il parto, lei abbia chiesto ai medici di dire a suo marito che il bambino era morto.
> ...


che io sappia è una leggenda metropolitana, l'ho sentita spesso anch'io....

Bacio!


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Aprile 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Comunque accadono queste cose. Io conosco diverse persone che fino alla fine hanno tremato nell'incertezza della paternità del loro figlio. Certo, si erano ccompagnate con uomini "bianchi" ma...qualcuno colpisce, e se c'è di mezzo un bel "morone" bè...può arrivare prima lui. In viaggio di nozze capita eccome!!!


 







  diverse?

giosuè


----------



## Bruja (2 Aprile 2008)

*Chissà*

Forse alla sera del giorno di nozze sio arriva cotti.... é comprensibile, ma qauesto non giustifica che i giorni a venire vengano vissuti come... decotti!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old fay (2 Aprile 2008)

Io non giustifico, io constato e basta. A me non me ne frega nulla come ho detto già. Cosa mi stupisce Brugola? Chi si stupisce, e sempre. Purtroppo nella società c'è ben poco da stupirsei, e non perchè io viva in mezzo a gente che si fa scopare nelle sagrestie il giorno stesso delle nozze (scuszate la durezza), e nemmeno perchè io abbia diverse amiche che sono state incerte sulla paterinità dei loro figli, sono storie che si sentono da sempre, direi piuttosto voi, in che mondo vivete. E ci sono tante altre cose peggiori delle quali stupirsi ma che nemmeno si sanno...Scusate, io non sono moralista, non lancio giudiizi, vivo e lascio vivere, il peggio è per gli altri. E' ovvio che non sono situazioni standard, ma esistono, e cosa ci posso fare io se non constatare?


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Aprile 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Io non giustifico, io constato e basta. A me non me ne frega nulla come ho detto già. Cosa mi stupisce Brugola? Chi si stupisce, e sempre. Purtroppo nella società c'è ben poco da stupirsei, e non perchè io viva in mezzo a gente che si fa scopare nelle sagrestie il giorno stesso delle nozze (scuszate la durezza), e nemmeno perchè io abbia diverse amiche che sono state incerte sulla paterinità dei loro figli, sono storie che si sentono da sempre, direi piuttosto voi, in che mondo vivete. E ci sono tante altre cose peggiori delle quali stupirsi ma che nemmeno si sanno...Scusate, io non sono moralista, non lancio giudiizi, vivo e lascio vivere, il peggio è per gli altri. E' ovvio che non sono situazioni standard, ma esistono, e cosa ci posso fare io se non constatare?


stupirsi ed incazzarsi è un buon modo per non accettare tutto supinamente e senza reagire


----------



## brugola (2 Aprile 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Cosa mi stupisce Brugola? *Chi si stupisce, e sempre*.


mi dispiace per te. Trovo più triste l'accettazione di tutto, che contribuisce a rendere normale quello che normale non è


----------



## Mari' (2 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> mi dispiace per te. Trovo più triste l'accettazione di tutto, che contribuisce a rendere normale quello che normale non è


Allora e' squallore, profondo squallore


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Aprile 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Io non giustifico, io constato e basta. A me non me ne frega nulla come ho detto già. Cosa mi stupisce Brugola? Chi si stupisce, e sempre. Purtroppo nella società c'è ben poco da stupirsei, e non perchè io viva in mezzo a gente che si fa scopare nelle sagrestie il giorno stesso delle nozze (scuszate la durezza), e nemmeno perchè io abbia diverse amiche che sono state incerte sulla paterinità dei loro figli, sono storie che si sentono da sempre, direi piuttosto voi, in che mondo vivete. E ci sono tante altre cose peggiori delle quali stupirsi ma che nemmeno si sanno...Scusate, io non sono moralista, non lancio giudiizi, vivo e lascio vivere, il peggio è per gli altri. E' ovvio che non sono situazioni standard, ma esistono, e cosa ci posso fare io se non constatare?


 

Fay...è la superficialità di una donna in questi contesti che mi fa incazzare . è questo che mi stupisce. perchè siamo nel 2008, la scolarità è alta, i mezzi di informazione ci sono...eppure....per una scopata si mette a repentaglio il futuro di una paternità..fay..ma  non ti fa inccazzare sta cosa?


----------



## Old fay (2 Aprile 2008)

Sono piuttosto ironica e anzichè stupirmi vado di battuta. Non accetto tutto passivamente, solo non mi sutpisco. E' diverso. 
Micio, problemi loro, incazzarsi e perchè, contenti loro...problemi loro...Sono altre le cose che potrebbero ferirmi, ma ripeto, ciò non vuol dire io condivida.


----------

